# Finley is free, do you think the Nugs should go after him?



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I say yes. Finley is probably going to want to go a contender and the Nugs will at least have MLE level money to give him (for no longer then 3 years I'd hope). However, since he is being paid MAX money for 3 years from Dallas, I think he'd be willing to take less money to go to a place that was advantageous to him.

Starters:
PG - Andre Miller
SG - Michael Finley
SF - Carmelo Anthony
PF - Kenyon Martin
C - Marcus Camby

Bench:
Earl Boykins, Julius Hodge, Eduardo Najera, Nene, Francisco Elson

11th-14th men: Voshon Lenard?, ???, ???, ???

NBDL: Linas Kleiza, Ricky Sanchez, Axel Hervelle 

I think the Nugs are primed to make a run at the NBA Finals with this group personally.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Fin would be a great addition to the Nuggets and they are one of the few serious playoff teams that can offer him a big roll. Coming to Denver, the pressure would be off of him and he could relax and let the game come to him.

The only thing that scares me as I think about that starting lineup is the lack of defense on the wings with Dre, Fin and Melo.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Finley would be nice, I just don't know if he'd be a long-term solution. He isn't the player he once was, but he still brings good shooting and good defense. The only thing I question about him is his ability at this point to play in a high-tempo offense.


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

He's definitely not a long term solution, but he would be a great, cheap stop gap solution. I don't think he would need to get up and down as much as the rest of the lineup, just so long as he could trail the break for open threes. There will be a lot of competition for him, but the Nuggets should be one of his top three choices. Kiki would have to do a hell of a sales job, and that's something he's always been good at.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

The Nugs need to either buy out Vo Lenard and go after a bigger name or keep the roster as is. I would like to see Fin here, but that will be a tough mix. 

Kiki and Karl have their work cut out!


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

thetobin73 said:


> The Nugs need to either buy out Vo Lenard and go after a bigger name or keep the roster as is. I would like to see Fin here, but that will be a tough mix.
> 
> Kiki and Karl have their work cut out!


Voshon is gone. That's apparent at this point. 

Finley seems to be nice fit, as long as he doesn't want a long contract. Personally, I'd kinda like to see Hodge start but I'm not sure he has the outside shooting ability we need in our starting lineup.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

HKF said:


> I say yes. Finley is probably going to want to go a contender and the Nugs will at least have MLE level money to give him (for no longer then 3 years I'd hope). However, since he is being paid MAX money for 3 years from Dallas, I think he'd be willing to take less money to go to a place that was advantageous to him.
> 
> Starters:
> PG - Andre Miller
> ...


i say HELL YES! talk about the perfect guard. the only thing bad about him is his age but damn he can shoot and score...hed be perfect in the backcourt with dre. 

wed be athletic, deep, and scary good. i hope kiki has a good relationship with him back from their dallas days. if he wants to win and start, denver is the best situation. however, he might goto miami, detroit or phoenix. they are all great teams.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Adding a healthy Michael Finley would instantly make the Nuggets title contenders. Adding a cheap outside "speciality shooter" like a Jon Barry would be the only other thing Kiki had to do. If Finley stays healthy some teams are going to get a beat down by the Nuggets. We can be good shooters with that lineup. We are already the tuffest NBA team. We can out hustle and out muscle any team in the NBA. We found that out in our last two playoff series. Now if we can keep a player like Manu from going off on us, and have a more open offense with Finley, then western conference finals here we come.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> Adding a healthy Michael Finley would instantly make the Nuggets title contenders. Adding a cheap outside "speciality shooter" like a Jon Barry would be the only other thing Kiki had to do. If Finley stays healthy some teams are going to get a beat down by the Nuggets. We can be good shooters with that lineup. We are already the tuffest NBA team. We can out hustle and out muscle any team in the NBA. We found that out in our last two playoff series. Now if we can keep a player like Manu from going off on us, and have a more open offense with Finley, then western conference finals here we come.


 :no:


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

Phoenix has committed to signing Raja Bell, so they won't have money or a spot for Finley. Scratch one team off the list of potential suitors. Miami is rumoured to be interested in him. It's possible they could offer Finley a starting position at small forward. Or if they waive Eddie Jones they can offer him the starting shooting guard spot (of course, then the Nuggets could go after Eddie Jones). But other than Miami, I can't think of another team that would be as appealing for Finley to play with than Denver. He'd be a starter for sure, and it's a winning team that he could make quite a bit better.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

HKF said:


> I say yes. Finley is probably going to want to go a contender and the Nugs will at least have MLE level money to give him (for no longer then 3 years I'd hope). However, since he is being paid MAX money for 3 years from Dallas, I think he'd be willing to take less money to go to a place that was advantageous to him.
> 
> Starters:
> PG - Andre Miller
> ...


I'm calling it right now -- If the Nuggets get Finley, make no other big changes to their roster (stupid trades) and go through the season and playoffs relatively injury free, they will win the title.


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

This is just a crazy free agency period. The swingmen are getting scooped up at insane prices. Now Simmons is getting about 9.4 million a season from the Bucks, who didn't even need another swingman. Ginobili doesn't even make that much! Mobley's probably going to jack up his asking price now too, and he might get what he wants from the looks of it. Jaric will almost surely get matched up to the MLE by the Clippers (though I guess you never know with them). Getting a guard who gets waived like Finley might be the best thing the Nuggets can hope for at this point.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Nuggets simply need to remind Finley that he's making 51 million over 3 years from Dallas, so a 3 year/12 million dollar deal from Denver should be enough.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

As the FA market is starting to thin out, I think this has been Kiki's primary goal all along. The Nuggets may have to offer the full MLE to entice Fin from signing with another team. It would be great if they could get him for less, but I won't complain if it takes the full thing.

Now the question is how many SG's on the roster? Fin can also play the 3 so he provides some versatility when Melo rests. Kiki picked up Vo's option and Hodge is also versatile. The Nuggets had Russell, Buckner, DJ, Person and Flores when they ended the season.

Buck has probably priced himself out of Denver and Person and Vo are essentially duplicates. Flores played ok in the summer league, but Hodge can also play PG in pinch, so the Nuggets are probably better off with an extra swing man instead of a 3rd PG.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Or Flores might be sent to the NBADL with Sanchez and Kleiza.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> Or Flores might be sent to the NBADL with Sanchez and Kleiza.


But that takes up a roster spot. Would the Nuggets rather have Flores in the NBDL available for call up of DJ on the bench?

Also, from a Nuggets perspective, they are better off sending Sanchez to Europe so that he doesn't take a roster spot for the season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> But that takes up a roster spot. Would the Nuggets rather have Flores in the NBDL available for call up of DJ on the bench?
> 
> Also, from a Nuggets perspective, they are better off sending Sanchez to Europe so that he doesn't take a roster spot for the season.


I was under the impression that NBA-DL players under contract are not on roster spots. I'll have to look for it again, but I was sure that if you're playing in the NBADL, you do not count for the 14 man roster. Now when you get called up, a team has to make room for you.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> I was under the impression that NBA-DL players under contract are not on roster spots. I'll have to look for it again, but I was sure that if you're playing in the NBADL, you do not count for the 14 man roster. Now when you get called up, a team has to make room for you.


If players don't count against a roster spot, what is to keep a team from signing 10 guys to minimum deals and putting them in the NBA-DL?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> I was under the impression that NBA-DL players under contract are not on roster spots. I'll have to look for it again, but I was sure that if you're playing in the NBADL, you do not count for the 14 man roster. Now when you get called up, a team has to make room for you.


I'm pretty sure they count as a roster spot.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

HKF said:


> Or Flores might be sent to the NBADL with Sanchez and Kleiza.


kleiza isnt going to nbdl.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Under the CBA you can send a player to Europe and they will not count against your roster.
But if you send them to the NBDL they *will* count against your roster, read it on ESPN.com.

Kiki is deciding what to do w/ Sanchez and Flores. Flores has a buyout on his contract, but I think he might make the roster and I think Klieza will make the roster as well. Klieza outplayed Hodge in the Summer league and looks ready for the NBA.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I heard a rumor you were allowed to send 6 guys to the NBDL and anyones with NBA deals would count against your total roster number. You could sign guys to just NBDL deals but then they are NBA fa's if another team wants them. Thats just my guess and what I was hearing.


----------



## IndianaPacersfreak31 (Jul 21, 2005)

if that works out that way look at simmons and skip to my lou they are doin pretty well now and now that this squad is tuning things up maybe sending lenard wouldnt be a bad idea? and finley could very well help adapt this team so that it has a veteran and everyone will have good minutes and stats


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

i am 78.92334 percent sure he will join denver makin thema finals bound team but still not as good as the mavs! :banana: :banana: lol jus playin but i seriously think they will get better wen fin signs with them once he gets cut from the mavs


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Nugs definately need Fin. They would have a complete team with a shooter like him. However he does have his bad nights and that could hurt Denver....


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

every player has bad night, MJ had many.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Here's hoping he opts for his hometown bulls. My raps get your draft pick next year and with Finley you'd be winning your division with a top 4 record in the west...and I don't want that. I do think that you and chicago will be the main players for him but I think he'll lean towards home. 

1) it's his hometown and would be a great place to end his career.

2) they can offer pretty much the same money (though Duhon will be taking some of it I guess)

3) I think they provide just as good an opportunity to win/advance through the playoffs.

Miller
Finley
Melo
Kenyon
Camby
(Boykins, Kleiza, Hodge, Nene)

vs

Kirk
Finley
Deng
Chandler
Curry
(Gordon, Nocioni, Davis, Duhon)

Will be interesting to see where he chooses because he would fit well with either team.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

> Denver's chances of landing Dallas Mavericks guard Michael Finley under the new amnesty rule have diminished. The Mavericks reportedly are trying to work out a sign-and- trade with the Orlando Magic . . . The New Jersey Nets reportedly are interested in Denver free-agent shooting guard Wesley Person.


This was the latest news from the Rocky Mtn. News. 

I hope that Orlando balks at the trade. Why do they want Finley anyways? They are nowhere near a championship run! :clown:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

thetobin73 said:


> This was the latest news from the Rocky Mtn. News.
> 
> I hope that Orlando balks at the trade. Why do they want Finley anyways? They are nowhere near a championship run! :clown:


No one is trading for Finley and his 3 year/51 million dollar contract. These writers sometimes don't even use common sense. Most teams will just let Dallas waive him, rather than take on his salary. What if he continues to break down, now you're stuck with his crappy big contract, rather than a reduced deal you signed him to.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

HKF said:


> No one is trading for Finley and his 3 year/51 million dollar contract. These writers sometimes don't even use common sense. Most teams will just let Dallas waive him, rather than take on his salary. What if he continues to break down, now you're stuck with his crappy big contract, rather than a reduced deal you signed him to.


That is what I was thinking as well, but there are rumors floating around about Orlando.

From ESPN insider:


> Jul 27 - According to the Star-Telegram, don't expect Michael Finley's tenure in Dallas to end via the "amnesty" clause in the NBA's new collective bargaining agreement. The Mavs are looking at trade scenarios and have at least one deal on the table, possibly with Orlando.


I think it would be ridiculous for the Magic to pick him up espeically since they already have Doug Christie's deal and they are not ready for a title run. It just would not make any sense.


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> That is what I was thinking as well, but there are rumors floating around about Orlando.
> 
> From ESPN insider:
> 
> ...


The rumor was involving Doug Christie being traded for Finley. But Orlando management has already debunked this rumor.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Yeah, I read it was involving Doug Christie. Bad trade huh?

Come to Denver Fin!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Suns are trading JJ to the Hawks. Does playing with Nash again make the Suns more attractive then the Nuggets?


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> The Suns are trading JJ to the Hawks. Does playing with Nash again make the Suns more attractive then the Nuggets?


Probably. The only thing the Nuggets could offer is more money, but since his bank account would be filled to the tip with buyout money, that might not be a factor. 

Though I'm starting to think maybe Dallas won't use the amnesty clause on Finley. They've got other bad contracts they can use it on, though no one making as much as Finley. But if Phoenix trades JJ (reportedly for Boris Diaw and two first round picks), they will be dependant on Finley becoming available. I'm sure it was a pretty bitter pill for Cuban to swallow when he watched Nash single handedly eliminate the Mavs from the playoffs right there on his court, and I'm sure he knows that if he doesn't release Finley, Phoenix is screwed.


----------

